# Honda GC160 Throttle



## Funkyboss (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Honda GC160 5 HP motor I want to use on a go-kart, the only problem is its the fixed throttle model. Is it possible to convert the fixed throttle to an adjustable, and if so, what parts will I need? This is my first go-kart project and have limited knowledge about small engines, but I'm not starting from scratch. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, maybe find a similar engine, or same that has a adjustable throttle control, and swap.


----------

